# Heading for Susky River, Perryville, MD for Yellow Perch on Jan 08



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I am heading for Perryville (Havre De Grace), MD tomorrow to fish for Yellow Perch in the Susquehanna River. This weekend will be my last weekend off for the next 2-3 months. So I am determined to fish. I never fished for yellow perch. I hope Susquehanna River is not iced up.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

y perch are hardy fish ,,good luck..:fishing:


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

good luck and let us know how you do. I hope to get in on the action a little bit on sunday. However, I'm afraid to take the yak out in this weather so may be going on a friends boat.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Air:30-34F, Wind: 10-14mph and Snow. It will be cold. But chemical foot and hand warmer help a lot. I just hope the river is not iced up after 2 hours of driving.

joe


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

good luck joe


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Hope you find them!!! I'm trying for them on the chick river tomorrow.


----------

